# Venmo and Square Cash for honesty stand.



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

people are asking me all the time if I take paypal. You might consider that and just post your paypal email address at your stand. Don't the other options require you to set up a card swipe?


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

We typically do between 1000 and 2000 pounds a year thru the honor stand, just depends on how good the harvest is that year. We use a cashbox, and have often found an IOU note in the box, then later a bill with a note saying 'for last time, and this time'. The important detail we have realized over time, spread out your honey so that your inventory lasts the whole year. Regular customers stop coming back if you have nothing on the shelf for a few months. We are currently limiting our supply at the stand to about 30lb a week so current inventory will last until we have first harvest bottled this upcoming season.

Cash has worked well for us over time, but, this thread got me to looking at options. Square and such all require special apps on the end user phone to do it without a swipe. But I just discovered paypal.me, where you can set up a personalized link for a paypal payment. I think it may work well if one prints out a fairly large QR code with that link embedded in the QR. Then a potential customer can scan the QR code at the stand, and on most phones that'll start a browser strait to the URL, where they can just make the payment.

Some food for thought here...


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

I don't think so, with venmo I can print out one of those rfid squares that you can scan with your phone, same with square cash. I'll have to look into how to do it with PayPal.

Looks like paypal has a 2.9 percent fee plus 30 cents per transaction. Not the end of the world, but it's still another expense. 

That's a great point about spreading out the inventory, do you have problems with it crystalizing quickly through the cooler months?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Neither Venmo or Square Cash are "card present" transactions, so, no swipe or chip reader is needed. They primarily transfer between accounts that are linked to your own personal checking or credit card. They generally require a cell phone to register. Make sure you setup a Business account, if necessary; they all have specific rules. They generally have transfer amount limits, but that can be worked around with planning.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

paypal has an option to send money to "friends and family" that has no processing fee (can't be a credit card though). If someone has requested to pay me via paypal, then I ask them to use that feature.

If they are using paypal on my website for monarch butterfly purchases, I have increased the "shipping amount" that I charge to cover those website purchase fees. It's all a part of doing business now a days.


----------

